# Computer freezes after extra RAM added



## AcerJoel (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi all,

recently bought a new desktop computer - an Acer Aspire T180 with the following configuration : XP Media Center Edition 2005, ATHLON 64 3800 DUAL CORE, 160GB hard drive, 2 x 512 MB, DVDRW

I believe it has a delta electronics 250W power supply, and the gpu/motherboard combo is a Geforce 6100 / Nforce 405. I added a wireless card and all was well for a couple of months.

Recently I added 2 x 512mb PC2-4200 which came as a pack from Kingston Value RAM. Right-clicking on My Computer shows 1.75gb RAM (256mb are alloted to the onboard gpu as I understand it) as expected. However the computer now freezes fairly regularly - most often there is a glitchy pattern flickering as well.

Any clues? I have removed the added RAM and it seemed to run smoothly again (not tested for long period), but for gaming I could really use the extra memory.

If I've left anything out or this is in the wrong place sorry, please let me know!

Many thanks, Joel


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi Joel,

Try running the computer with only one of the new sticks of RAM, then the other new stick. Leave out the factory installed sticks.

Whichever stick causes freezes is likely bad. You can verify this by running Memtest86 on the troublesome stick for 10+ hours and see if it shows errors. If it does, you should RMA it.
https://shop.kingston.com/web_rma/default.asp


----------



## AcerJoel (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Matt,

thanks for the reply. I removed all of the RAM then tested with one new stick then the other. Both seem fine - I can play Splinter Cell 4 on either alone whereas with all 4 sticks it was crashing a lot. I also ran Memtest on both sticks individually to 200% coverage and no errors were found.

I will do the same with the memory that came installed in the machine but don't envisage a problem as it was running fine before. Could there be any other solutions - perhaps the onboard memory not deciding where to take it's memory from (yes, clutching at straws I realise!)?

Thanks again, Joel


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Perhaps the memory brands, and chipsets, are not playing well together?


----------



## AcerJoel (Feb 1, 2006)

The original 2 x 512mb are Acer, the new 2 x 512mb are Kingston, is the chipset specified in the original post (not sure what it refers to)? How would I assess whether they are playing nicely?

Thanks for the quick reply! Joel


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It may be incompatibility with the new and old sticks. Can you run both new sticks OK without issues?

Make sure you have the sticks in the correct dual channel slots. The two new ones should be in dual channel pairs, and the two old ones should be in dual channel pairs.


----------

